# Koi swordtails



## Juggalosrh (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can pick up some koi swordtails in the south suburbs of Chicago? I have tried a bunch of places including aquarium adventure in bolingbrook with no luck


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

Juggalosrh said:


> Does anybody know where I can pick up some koi swordtails in the south suburbs of Chicago? I have tried a bunch of places including aquarium adventure in bolingbrook with no luck


Dang. I wish I knew. I would love to have some as well. I will keep my eyes open for you. If you do find some, let us know. Or, breed them and share.:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## Juggalosrh (Jan 28, 2012)

Will do for sure. There are two kinds of koi swordtails, one is orange and white, the other is orange and white with black spots, i think i prefer the plain orange and white ones


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 11, 2009)

Juggalosrh said:


> Will do for sure. There are two kinds of koi swordtails, one is orange and white, the other is orange and white with black spots, i think i prefer the plain orange and white ones


I would not mind either one. I am going to ask my LFS when I am there next week. The owner loves guppies and swordtails.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Koi Swordtail


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

If you were going to use live aquaria you'd need to get some other fish/inverts/plants with them because they have a 29.99 minimum order and the koi swords are 24.99 lol.. kind of a bummer but keep it in mind


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

well I was just providing a source where they could get them. I was also under the assumption that more than 1 pair was wanted so I was betting that the total cost would be $50.00+ shipping


----------



## Juggalosrh (Jan 28, 2012)

I was trying to find a local store to avoid shipping, there is another website were they are cheaper, just waiting for them to get back in stock


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Juggalosrh said:


> I was trying to find a local store to avoid shipping, there is another website were they are cheaper, just waiting for them to get back in stock


If your LFS doesn't have a fish you want in stock you can request them, but them you have to pay for shipping anyway, because generally if you need to request it they don't carry it normally if at all. I asked my lfs if they would get some fish for me and they said I would have to pay shipping. 

If you are having difficulty finding them locally, order them online. If you special request for a fish you are going to end up paying for shipping anyway.


----------

